# No fuel to the carb



## spudcud (Jun 18, 2011)

I inherited a 69 Judge before I should have so I am new to working on the car. The car has sat all winter without being started. The last time the car was driven (last year) it started and drove fine but then it stopped for my brother. That's a just a little history.

I replaced the battery as the CCA was too low. The engine now turns over but there is no fuel getting to the carb. I have the front of the car up on jacks and I am planning on looking at the fuel lines tomorrow to see how they are. Is there something I should do first or how I can know whether the fuel pump is bad or where to go from there?

On a side note is there a book that is recommended that would be the best guide for me working on the car?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Steve,

Pour a little gas into the carb and see if it will start for a few seconds, could be bad gas in the bowl and fuel line.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

05GTO said:


> Steve,
> 
> Pour a little gas into the carb and see if it will start for a few seconds, could be bad gas in the bowl and fuel line.


:agree

But before you do that I would replace the fuel filter. While the steel line is off the carb, remove coil wire and crank it a little and see if pump works.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there gas in the tank? Sounds stupid, but if the gauge is out of wack it could happen. 

Could be a bad pump, check flow at the carb. Use a line wrench to remove the fuel line from the carb and crank it over. Have a container for the fuel to go into. Fuel should have min 4-6 lbs of pressure.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Given the brief history you mentioned, I'd say it's most likely to be a bad fuel pump. However it's also possible it could be one or more blockages in the fuel line, anywhere along the way from the fuel sock on the pickup inside the tank to the carb inlet. It's "process of elimination" time, starting with disconnecting the fuel line at some point between the carb and the pump then cranking it over to see if it squirts fuel. If it's working it's going to squirt "a lot" so be prepared to catch it in something. If you don't get any, or just a small trickle, it could be a bad pump or a blockage between the pump and the tank. There's another short piece of flexible line between the tank pickup and the steel line. You'll find it at the rear of the car, between the rear axle and the front of the tank. Disconnect it there. Make sure you have something again to catch fuel and also to plug the line at the tank, otherwise you're probably going to siphon gas out of the tank, all over the floor, and all over yourself. Disconnect the other flex line between the fuel pump and the steel fuel line where it comes out of the frame. Blow the line out really well with air pressure from both ends, paying attention to what comes out of it. Unless it's been altered, the line between the tank and the pump is a single length of steel line - no filters or anything. The only filter is at the carb inlet, behind the big fitting where the line attaches. There's another sort of filter in the form of a sock over the pickup tube in the tank - you have to remove the tank and the inlet to get to it though so eliminate everything else first.

The above should narrow down the problem(s) (there can be more than one) to specific areas. 
Pump squirting good? Problem between the pump and the carb - suspect a clogged filter at the carb inlet. 
No squirt? Bad pump and/or blockage in the line or in the tank.

It ain't rocket science - not unless you squirt fuel everywhere and there's an open flame... 

As far as books, it depends on what you're wanting to do. For general stuff it's very hard to beat a copy of the original factory service manuals. They are available as re-prints various places around the 'net. For serious stuff like restorations it's good to also have copies of the Fisher Body manual and the factory Assembly manual. If it's engine work you're after, then "the standard" is Jim Hand's book "How to Build Max Performance Pontiac V8's". Jim Lehart (Mr. PBody on here) is the guy who wrote the "Building your Short Block" chapter.

Good luck, and we need photos...

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Just my .02: When was the carb last opened up? Was the carb outfitted with Ethanol friendly parts? The ports on the bottom could be leaking too not allowing gas to sit in the carb and it draining dry into the intake. Accelerator pump working? Rubber cracked on the gasket? 

If the car sat all winter with no fuel in the carb the rubber in the carb could have dried. If you have black rubber in there its more than likely not ethanol friendly, the blue rubber is. The ports on the bottom of the carb doing the same fuel to drain. Epoxy could have failed as well. 

IMO if you don't know the age of the carb's last servicing you may want to open the carb up and inspect it while trying to diagnose the issue.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You can get a chiltons or Motors Manual for the car that will help. If you really aren't familiar with cars, get a friend or neighbor with experience to help you out before you start dumping fuel all over the place.. Be VERY carefull.
Beyond what they said, you can put pressure to back feed the fuel line to the tank, and if the line or sock is clogged it will temp unclog it.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The only part that might not be ethanol friendly is the accelerator cup, and yes the blue one is for certain, but some black ones work too, it depends on the vintage of the kit. They all leak from the main well plugs eventually, no matter what fuel is run in them, ethanol doesnt speed it up if its going to leak. That wont cause it to not pump fuel though. 

I havent used a stock mechanical pump in forever, but I would look at the lines and make sure there are no pinholes letting air in so the pump doesnt siphon the fuel. Otherwise it might be a bad pump, they tend to die on you with no warning and then can dump fuel into the oil. They did that even without ethanol in the fuel, and there is a good chance this car hasnt seen any ethanol blended fuels, but it still happens often.

It might just need something in the pump so it can draw fuel, I would dump some in the vent tube and see if it goes from there. Or like already mentioned it could just be out of gas or the sock is varnished and clogged. Only sitting a year would be a surprise though, since I have had cars sit longer and the tanks were ok.


----------



## spudcud (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I will definitely enjoy this forum to learn from everybody and share the joys of this car.

I was able to get it started. I believe that all the fuel in the line evaporated and cranking the engine was not enough to pump the fuel all the way up to the carb. The solution was to use some starter fluid to get the engine to turn long and hard enough and then the fuel pump was able to get it up to the carb (gas probably would have worked too). If it happens again (I don't plan on letting it sit this long ever again) I'll try straight gas. Once it was there I drove the car around and it subsequent starts had no issues. I've missed this car... arty:

I'll get some pictures up after a bath and wax. I'll look for the repro pontiac manual and Hand's tuning book. It could use a good tune and I've never done one.

Gen light stayed on so the alternator might be bad. It would dim when the engine was reved so we'll see. That's the next item to look into.

Thanks again!!

Steve


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The mechanical fuel pump not only pumps fuel it also acts as a check valve to prevent fuel from going back to the tank. I would first replace all of your rubber fuel lines. Your fuel could have evaporated through them. They may look good on the outside and show no signs of a leak, but I replace mine every two years. If you still have a problem with fuel draining back to the tank, replace your pump.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

For the Alt, I just spelled it out on Greengoats thread on putting a one wire alt on for $60 and fixing the charging problem while upgrading. Congrats on getting it running. Keep the questions coming, we are here for you..


----------

